# LAN-Anschluss/Chip kaputt - oder was mache ich falsch?



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

So, da ich nun nicht mehr weiter weiß, frag ich euch mal.

Ich besitze ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P in der Revision 1.1, welches einen Realtek RTL8111 LAN- Chip haben müsste.
Seit ca. 3 Wochen haben wir nun eine Leitung bei Kabel Deutschland, alles wunderbar. Ich erhalte im Moment 18,5mbit/s per WLAN (verschiedene Optionen der Fritzbox getestet, 802.11n+g+b/b+g/n+b.
Da der Support meint, dass das vermutlich am WLAN liegt und ich den einen Meter zum neuen Router nun gerne per Kabel überbrücken möchte, muss der LAN- Anschluss natürlich funktionieren.

Ich habe ihn vorher 2 Jahre lang nicht benutzt, weiß also nicht, ob ich ihn irgendwie deaktiviert habe. Sollte aber nicht der Fall sein, da ich im BIOS auch nach ewigem Suchen keine Option gefunden habe.
Unter Win7 x64 RC1 wurde er nicht erkannt, da hat man mir gesagt, dass in der Final der Treiber selbstständig installiert wird - auch das war nicht der Fall.
Offizielle Treiber spucken aus, dass der Anschluss nicht gefunden wurde.
SmartLAN (ich weiß nicht genau, wie das hieß, das überprüft die Kabellänge oder so^^) funktioniert nicht mehr, es tut sich dabei einfach GAR NICHTS - per Escape wieder verlassen geht aber.
Die LED hinten am LAN- Anschluss leuchtet nicht.
Im Gerätemanager wird kein LAN- Anschluss angezeigt.
Zurücksetzen auf Optimized / Fail-Safe Defaults hat NICHTS gebracht.

In einem anderen Betriebssystem als Win7 kann ich das nicht testen. Ich schmeiß nochmal ne Ubuntu Live DVD rein, werd dort aber nichts finden, da ich mit Linux nie etwas mache.

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick, ein Update oder eine Option, mit der ich den Mist zum Laufen kriege?

(Hinweis: Von Netzwerk etc. hab ich wirklich annährend null Ahnung, verzeiht mir, wenn doofe Fragen kommen^^)

e: Beim Booten mit eingestecktem Kabel habe ich es eben wie-auch-immer geschafft, dass die grüne LED (die ein angestecktes Kabel anzeigt) leuchtet und die orangene - ich denke, die wird für Datenbewegungen sein - alle 2-3 Sekunden einmal kurz aufblinkt. Aber in Windows wird trotzdem nichts angezeigt. Wenn ich das Kabel rausziehe und wieder reinstecke, geht die grüne LED auch wieder an, dauert nur nen Moment. Verändert hat sich aber gar nichts.

e2: Nach dem Umstellen von 802.11n+g+b auf n+g hab ich jetzt schonmal 22,3mbit ... interessant. Hätte trotzdem gerne ne LAN- Verbindung. Evtl kriegt man dann ja sogar so 28mbit...


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Hast du mal ins Handbuch geschaut. Bei meinem EP35-DS3R laessicht die Onboard NIC deaktivieren. Kann allerdings erst heute Mittag schauen wennich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

Haha-ha. Geil. DAS find ich jetzt lustig - im Handbuch ist der Eintrag "Onboard H/A LAN" vorhanden, der ist bei mir im F9- BIOS definitiv NICHT drin!
Vorher, in dem F4 (oder wars F5?)- Bios, hab ichs dann vermutlich ausgeschaltet, hab zumindest noch so ne Erinnerung im Hinterkopf.
Dann heißts wohl BIOS Updaten und hoffen - als ich mal auf F10 updaten wollte, wollte der Rechner danach nicht mehr starten.

Danke für den Gedankenanstoß^^ Dass es dazu ein Handbuch gibt, hätte ich fast vergessen 

e: BIOS-*UP*date kann ich vergessen, alles über F9 ergibt nen Boot- Loop. Bei Gigabyte war der Kunde wohl wieder Betatester - und ihnen fällt das auch nicht auf oder so, nein, sie schieben schön noch 2 Versionen hinterher, die das gleiche Problem haben...

Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stehts im Handbuch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tadaaaaaa! It's .. gone!
... Und so siehts am Ende aus.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Hast du es mal mit einer aelteren version versucht?


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

Werde ich nachher versuchen, Stück für Stück downgraden.
Geht bloß im Moment nicht bzw. ich möchte es nicht machen, da bei uns grad n Techniker im Haus ist und ich keine Lust drauf hab, mitten beim BIOS- Update plötzlich nen Stromausfall zu erleben 
Ich frag mich auch, wieso beim LAN Anschluss die LEDs leuchten, wenn der Chip deaktiviert sein könnte.
Schaun wir mal, was nachher passiert, ich geb dann Bescheid.


----------



## rabit (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die blinken sollte der Lan aktiv sein.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Lass dafuer aber am besten die Netzwerkkarte per Kabel angeschlossen


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

Sooo.
Ich hatte heute drauf: F12, F11, F8, F7, F6, F5 und F4.  Zwischendurch auch immer wieder F9 (das letzte Bios, das bei mir läuft), F10 hab ich gar nicht erst getestet (hatte ich ja schonmal drauf - gleiches Resultat wie bei F12 / F11)
Er funktioniert nicht. Treiber sagt nichts und Smart LAN ebenfalls nicht. In F4 war "Onboard H/W LAN" übrigens wieder da - die LEDs leuchten auch, wenn ich ihn deaktiviert habe. Angeschlossen war alles.

Hab ich mal im Gigabyte Forum was geschrieben, mal schaun, was die dazu sagen - hat jemand ne kostenlose 100/1000mbit LAN Karte für mich? ;D
Oder zumindest ne Idee, wie man das doch noch zum Laufen kriegen könnte?


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung was da schief geht, ist aber schon komisch.


----------



## rabit (27. Oktober 2009)

Wird dir die Karte denn im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

Ne, stand schon ganz klein im ersten Post^^
Da stehen nur 2 Punkte, Atheros AR5005GS blabla, halt meine WLAN- Karte, und Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface, mitm netten gelben Ausrufezeichen, "Code 10: Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden" - nach meinen Recherchen hat das aber nur was mit IPv6 zu tun...


----------



## Momchilo (28. Oktober 2009)

Schon einen Cmos Reset durch geführt?
Falls du den Lan Chip deaktiviert haben solltest, müsste er so wieder aktiviert werden.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Live CD rein, Terminal öffnen, "ifconfig" eintippen und die Ausgabe auf z.B. nen USB Stick oder pastebin kopieren und dann hier posten.

"lspci" könntest du auch eingeben und die Ausgabe posten.


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

Momchilo schrieb:


> Schon einen Cmos Reset durch geführt?
> Falls du den Lan Chip deaktiviert haben solltest, müsste er so wieder aktiviert werden.



Bis auf nen weiteren CMOS Checksum Error hat mir das nichts gebracht...
Könnte das evtl. was damit zu tun haben? Hatte ich schon einmal irgendwann (aber auch nur einmal^^)



rebel4life schrieb:


> Live CD rein, Terminal öffnen, "ifconfig" eintippen und die Ausgabe auf z.B. nen USB Stick oder pastebin kopieren und dann hier posten.
> 
> "lspci" könntest du auch eingeben und die Ausgabe posten.



Da ich keine Ahnung, habe, wie man das kopiert (), gibts hier Fotos:

ifconfig:



lspci:



Der Ethernet Controller (das Atheros Teil da) müsste doch eigentlich meine WLAN- Karte sein...
Mal wieder Windows booten, aber lustig, dass Ubuntu (oder liegts an Firefox?^^) die Bilder auch im Editor-Fenster anzeigt, wenn man sich die Vorschau hat anzeigen lassen oO


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem oberen Bild müsste das Gerät "eth0" vorhanden sein, ist es nicht, sprich es ist nich da, ebenso auf dem  Bild mit dem lspci, da werden sonst eigentlich alle Geräte angezeigt. Deswegen mein Tipp falls du das mit dem MB nicht mehr hinbekommst:

Kauf dir ne LAN Karte und gut.


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

Joa gut, danke für die Hilfe...
Eigentlich ist es ja Schwachsinn, für ein altes, stinkiges P35'er Board ne LAN Karte zu kaufen -.-
Dann ist die nächste Frage, nimmt man 100 oder 1000mbit, so schnell kommt das Board dann doch nicht raus, als nächstes ist IRGENDWANN ein AM3 geplant, nicht im nächsten Jahr... Und WENN es bis dahin den Multimedia- PC gibt, könnte GBit-LAN praktisch sein... argh! Vllt kann man ja irgendwo erstmal ne kostenlose schnorren, die auch in 7 funzt ... :/


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn im BIOS im Smart LAN-Menü drinnen? Warst du da schonmal gucken?
Also Realteks werden soziemlich immer erkannt, daher vermute ich mal dass der noch deaktiviert ist. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wo^^


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war ich, da passiert gar nichts. Steht nur "Virtual Cable Test" da, darunter tut sich aber nichts. Im Gegensatz zu früher ist auch nicht die Verzögerung da, wenn man unmittelbar nach dem Aufrufen Esc drückt. Meine zumindest, dass es mal so war.
Und naja, LEDs leuchten und ich hab ihn auf in F4 auch noch manuell auf aktiv gestellt


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Die LEDs leuchten fast immer, sagt nur leider nix über die Funktionalität aus...
Normalerweise laufen Realtek-Karten ohne Probleme mit Linux und Windows, oft (bei Linux eigentlich immer) brauch man nichtmal Treiber installieren.
Sehr mysteriös, was du da hast... 

Also wenn du im BIOS nichts mehr findest, würde ich dir auch zu einer Karte raten, dir bleibt ja sonst eh nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab unter Linux gaaaanz böse Erfahungen mit Realtek gemacht. Der Treiber hat sich immer wieder verabschiedet und die Verbindung getrennt. Aber *grundsätzlich *funzte es halt schon.

so far


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

Nimm gleich ne Gigabit karte, kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Die LEDs leuchten fast immer, sagt nur leider nix über die Funktionalität aus...
> Normalerweise laufen Realtek-Karten ohne Probleme mit Linux und Windows, oft (bei Linux eigentlich immer) brauch man nichtmal Treiber installieren.
> Sehr mysteriös, was du da hast...
> 
> Also wenn du im BIOS nichts mehr findest, würde ich dir auch zu einer Karte raten, dir bleibt ja sonst eh nicht mehr viel übrig...



Unter F4 konnt man den halt noch an/aus stellen (ob die Option ne Wirkung hatte, ist ne andere Sache, die LEDs leuchteten immer^^)

Bin schon am Schnorren, Kumpel meinte, er hätte noch "einige LAN-Karten rumfliegen", kostet mich dann halt Versand und einen Dankeschön-Euro, wenn alles klappen sollte .. Karte muss halt unter 7 und Ubuntu (dort möglichst ohne Treiber) laufen, das krieg ich schon iwie hin  Wird halt vermutlich ne 100mbit sein, langt ja hoffentlich erstmal... So oft schiebt man dann ja doch keine Dateien hin und her.
Wenn das mit dem Multimedia-PC im Wohnzimmer irgendwann klappen sollte, brauch man aber wohl gbit LAN^^


(Das ist übrigens auch mal wieder der Nachteil, wenn man "nur" einen PC hat - ich spiele eigentlich so gut wie nie was, auf einen funzenden PC kann ich trotzdem nicht verzichten. Wenn ich jetzt ein Netbook etc. hätte, könnte man das Mobo ja einfach einschicken... Die 2 Jahre Garantie müssten in den nächsten Tagen auslaufen^^)


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Keine Netzwerkkarten zu Hause? Ich hab zu Hause locker 5-10 rumliegen, sind leider alle nur 100Mbit, aber naja, für alle Fälle.


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie denn, wenn man seit 7 Jahren nur über WLAN ins Internet gegangen ist?  Der erste PC hat nichtmal nen LAN- Anschluss (hab grad geguckt, ob der ne Karte hat^^) 
Der USB-WLAN Adapter an Vadders PC kann NUR WEP, nur mal so^^ Deswegen sollt er auch meine WLAN Karte kriegen und ich per LAN rein... -.-
Evtl kann man auch in der Schule was wegfinden, die haben da so 15 Jahre alte Rechner stehen und manchmal liegt Hardware so rum, die eh keiner vermisst  Aber ich glaub eher, ich frag einfach nen Kumpel


----------



## rebel4life (29. Oktober 2009)

Schulen sind da recht gut ausgestattet, da fällt es nicht auf, wenn Schüler mal nen Flachbildschirm (!) mitnehmen. Ich frag mich, wie die Lehrer da nur aufpassen.


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut, sowas würd ich auch nicht machen. Aber wenn von dem 20'er Stapel LAN Karten (jede mindestens 10 Jahre alt?) mal eine fehlt, macht das wohl kaum was 
Und: Unsere Schule? Gut ausgestattet? Die meisten Rechnergehäuse sind vergilbt, die Rechner sind schwächer als unser Erster (die haben so PIII 600mhz, Rage Fury Pro...)
Kugelmäuse gibts da selbstverständlich auch noch und auf den Tastaturen (aber hey, sind wenigstens von Cherry^^) musst du raufhauen, damit der den Tastendruck annimmt...
Aber vor so 6 Monaten wurden natürlich "20.000€ in neue Computer investiert" (einzige Änderung: 10 Billiglaptops insgesamt [400€ MAXIMAL] in den Physikräumen)

Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, werd ich wohl doch lieber Kumpel fragen, die Chance, da ne 100mbit Karte zu erwischen, dürfte nicht allzu hoch sein


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Also bei uns an der Schule gabs sonn IT-Typ den man fragen konnte. Wenn man den nach ner 08/15-Karte fragte bekam man auch eine. Mehr brauchst du ja auch nich 

so far


----------



## CentaX (29. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also bei uns an der Schule gabs sonn IT-Typ den man fragen konnte. Wenn man den nach ner 08/15-Karte fragte bekam man auch eine. Mehr brauchst du ja auch nich
> 
> so far



Der Typ bei uns ist so ein Ar***, den frag ich lieber nicht, ich will ja nicht in nem schwarzen Plastiksack landen 
Ernsthaft, ich hasse ihn. Meine Freunde hassen ihn. Meine Klasse hasst ihn. Andere Klassen hassen ihn. 
Aber man hat ja connections^^ Da wird sich schon ne LAN-Karte auftreiben lassen.


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Im Zweifellsfall einfach eine kaufen. Lass sie drei Euro kosten, falsch investiert is das nicht 

so far


----------



## K3n$! (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir letztens auch ne neue 100MBit LanKarte bei KM geholt -->

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel

Allerdings hat die letztens noch 3,79€ oder so gekostet


----------



## CentaX (30. Oktober 2009)

Joa, KM ist dann noch ein paar Kilometerchen weg^^
Ich fahr morgen beim PC- Laden vorbei, wo ich vor 1,25 Jahren mal mein Betriebspraktikum gemacht habe, ist schon alles mit denen abgesprochen - geschenkt krieg ich zwar nichts, für 10€ ne 100mbit Karte geht aber ok, ist nicht viel mehr, als ich mit Versand zahlen würde.
Evtl. wirds auch ne Gigabit Karte, mehr als 15€ zahl ich aber nicht für...


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2009)

Sry für den Doppler ... ^^
Heut beim Laden gewesen, für 7,50€ ne 100mbit Karte geholt (iwas von Samsun... billig halt^^)
gbit hatten sie nicht da, statt 9,90€ musst ich 2,40€ weniger zahlen, Rabatt für *ehemalige Angestellte* 

Und es funzt alles. Und WLAN ist shice:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*einenrunterhol* 
Mit WLAN hatte ich anfangs 18,5 und später 22mbit Download... JETZT kann ich mit der Leitung n paar Jährchen leben^^

Schafft das mal bei der Telekom, 0,08% weniger Down als unterschrieben ...  Upload ist doof aber gut ... so oft lad ich keine Sachen hoch.
Joa, nun funzt ja alles ... Der Thread kann damit wohl geschlossen werden


----------



## rebel4life (31. Oktober 2009)

Hättest dir gleich ne Gbit Karte geholt - dann wärst du für die nächsten 20 Jahre gerüstet. 

Netzwerkkarten PCI 1000 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass ich in ein paar Jährchen ein neues Mainboard krieg, bei dem der LAN-Chip auch funzt 
Und wenn ich weiterhin zu Hause wohne - schon in 20 Jahren schließt Vadder garantiert keinen neuen inet-Vertrag ab 
Komm schon mit zurecht, neue Plattform hab ich im Moment für 2011 geplant...


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sry für den Doppler ... ^^
> Heut beim Laden gewesen, für 7,50€ ne 100mbit Karte geholt (iwas von Samsun... billig halt^^)
> gbit hatten sie nicht da, statt 9,90€ musst ich 2,40€ weniger zahlen, Rabatt für *ehemalige Angestellte*
> 
> ...



Na dann Glueckwunsch!


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2009)

Nochn kurzes Update: Bei anderen Speedtests erreiche ich sogar ganz kurz 33mbit, fast immer aber 32,5mbit. Musst aber auch erstmal einen finden, der so schnelle Server hat^^
Ubuntu probier ich mal nachher aus, ob/wie da LAN läuft. Sollte aber eigentlich, hat irgendeinen Realtek-Chip drauf.
LAN läuft echt so viel schöner als WLAN... Darauf möcht ich nicht mehr verzichten


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich verstehen


----------



## CentaX (1. November 2009)

Soo, auch mit Ubuntu komm ich per LAN rein. Investition hat sich wohl gelohnt. 
Nun muss ich aber echt pennen gehen, ich muss Montag um 6:45 raus und hab keine Ahnung, wie ich diesen Schlafrythmus bis dahin wieder hinbiegen soll...


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2009)

Einfach durchmachen


----------



## CentaX (1. November 2009)

Ja, argh, mach ich jetzt auch, was bleibt mir anderes übrig...
30 Mins im Bett gelegen und einschlafen? Is nich. Boh. 20 Stunden wach nach 7h Schlaf und ich schaffs nicht, einzupennen... Dabei war der Tag anstrengend genug... Werd dann vermutlich wieder nachmittags vorm PC einpennen xD


----------

